# Counting cars Riviera "Lowrider"



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZKQq6G7VmM



What club is the guest


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Amigos


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Amigos, LV ^^^^


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Grill is ugly as fuck :barf:

Wheels are wack and adding that horn? Haha :facepalm:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

pile of shit sellouts clowning with the horn


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats kind of a cool oldschool lookin build I can appreciate it


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

they sell a whole lot of t-shirts!


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

id roll it


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

It had 13s before they redid it. Looked nice with them. Paint job is okay. Grill... could be sized down.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Then there's this fairlane someone gave him their blessings as being a "Lowrider" :


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Looks to be a traditional build to me. Only difference being the wide tires. Probably couldn't find 5.20s. The grill is stock, just cut the bumper and made it a two piece. Been done before.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks nice just as they did it


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ThAt rivi is cold blooded just add me a colorbar and vibersonic & rabbit ears then im set jack!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

plague said:


> Looks nice just as they did it


X2 I'd roll it as is.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

I like it (minus the grill), but bought not built + being built by white boys... :facepalm:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> pile of shit sellouts clowning with the horn


You mad


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it would look better on 520s and Truespokes..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Grill is ugly as fuck :barf:
> 
> Wheels are wack and adding that horn? Haha :facepalm:


that horn is gay as fuck..embarrassing


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Those wide ass whitewalls fuck it all up


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Your right they look really stupid but they sold a shit load of t-shirts after that episode aired!


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

The old school vatos in califoria sure didnt buy no t-shirts after seeing that episode!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

grill was dope but the show is strictly for ******* and so were those tires and that horn and the op of this thread


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

paint was alright looked a little tribal like you can tell a white guy did it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Saw show yday where they pt Ls in a 60 lac. That's the nicest one they have done


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't watch that stupid show, but car looks good.. uffin:


----------



## phx1976 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's looks nice being different is what they wanted old school you followers


----------



## Superfly9c1 (Jun 25, 2016)

That's how I want to do the bumpers on my 73 Rivi


----------

